# Race chip tuning module



## johnbee (Sep 10, 2009)

HAS ANYONE HAD ANY EXPERIENCE OF THIS PRODUCT, IT IS MADE IN GERMANY AND IS A LOT CHEAPER THAN OTHER BRANDS


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Race chip? In a motorhome? :? 


and john, please don't use capitals, it's considered as shouting!


----------



## johnbee (Sep 10, 2009)

*Race chip tuning modual*

I really don't intend racing my motorhome! the product also provides more economy and a bit more power to pull the Agila on the A frame up the long hills without changing down so much. Sorry about the capitals, did anyone really think I was shouting?


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Not familiar with the particular one you're looking at, John, but we had a Tunit device fitted and this certainly helped cut down on cruise control drop out in fifth gear on long inclines.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

If these devices increase fuel efficiency and power without any detriment to the engine and running gear, I wonder why the manufacturers don't fit them as original equipment (or alter the electronics to match the devices), surely it must be a good selling point?

Seems like a no-brainer to me.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Bill_H said:


> If these devices increase fuel efficiency and power without any detriment to the engine and running gear, I wonder why the manufacturers don't fit them as original equipment (or alter the electronics to match the devices), surely it must be a good selling point? Seems like a no-brainer to me.


I'm not an expert but my understanding is that the base vehicle engine management settings are a compromise for 'average' use. In practice, use varies enormously, especially with commercial vehicle bases. A city based courier van delivering and collecting fairly light parcels every day under varying load conditions, for example, is very different from a motorhome conversion with quite a heavy payload permanently installed, doing the majority of its mileage on motorways, dual carriageways or A roads. Manufacturers also tend to set up engines to achieve minimum emissions ratings, which may compromise performance and/or consumption. Also, the settings are fixed unless remapped. Devices such as the Tunit have a simple user adjustment which means you can set them for optimum performance at your favoured conditions. So you may see an improvement when cruising at 60-70, say, but possibly less so around town. We certainly noticed a change in torque requiring less frequent changes from fourth to fifth gear on inclines when cruising. (The retrofit cruise control 'pops out' if the revs drop too low to prevent the engine labouring).
What is interesting to me is that the wiring harness connection for these sort of devices seems to be already built into the vehicle, the devices are simply supplied with an appropriate mating connector. So presumably the manufacturer could fit such a device as original equipment? Or is the connector designed for some other use? Perhaps someone who is an expert can fill in the gaps in my knowledge . . .


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the explaination, I would then ask why don't the motorhome converts then fit these devices as standard as the vehicles future use has been determined by it being converted into a motorhome? Surely a strong selling point if the vehicle is more efficient and easier to drive. A couple of hundred quid added to a purchase price if £50-60,000.
If emissions have been compromised by fitting these devices, are you not worried about adding to polution levels, and do the vehicles pass MOTs with them fitted?


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Bill_H said:


> Thanks for the explaination, I would then ask why don't the motorhome converts then fit these devices as standard as the vehicles future use has been determined by it being converted into a motorhome? Surely a strong selling point if the vehicle is more efficient and easier to drive. A couple of hundred quid added to a purchase price if £50-60,000.
> If emissions have been compromised by fitting these devices, are you not worried about adding to polution levels, and do the vehicles pass MOTs with them fitted?


I think any effect on emissions would be minimal but still significant when manufacturers are trying to shave them down on paper. If the device makes the engine work more efficiently at its most common workload and hence reducing fuel consumption then this could have a positive effect on overall emissions anyway. I have passed several MOTs since having the device fitted with no problems or comment.

To be honest, if I were that concerned about pollution I might as well just sit at home . . .
I don't think the effect on my 'carbon footprint' :wickedfart: compared with belching factories in India, China, etc is going to be the last straw that destroys the planet, but that's a topic for another discussion thread!!


----------

